# Huge Oil Spill - Disaster



## Anonymous (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow, I'm really surprised no one has made a comment on the oil well blow out in the Gulf of Mexico. My heart goes out to those about to lose their livelihood and what about the damage to the ecosystem and wildlife. How many decades will it take Mother Nature to recover.

Best Regards
Gill


----------



## Noxx (Apr 30, 2010)

It's me or they said it would take 3 or 4 months to repair the leak ?


----------



## shyknee (Apr 30, 2010)

:evil: the environment pays the price for our need to "filler up"...

the US Army offered help with the spill....

heck the Armys of the world should be there allready cleaning up!!! deal with who has to pay for it later !! :evil: 

looking up" dead zones " this spill is going to guarantee that the gulfs dead zone will never get better .!!no more gulf shrimp!!


----------



## EDI Refining (Apr 30, 2010)

This affects pretty much everybody.
The Gulfs water will eventually reach every other ocean. Just think of the affect on the fish. Potentially un-safe for us to ever eat wild fish again.

this is a huge blow to mankind.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 30, 2010)

I think I herd on CNBC yesterday that a similar spill happened in Australia within the last few years, I think it was stated that 9 mil barrels were spilled. And look at the spill's during the gulf war. Time will tell how this will play out. What is Alaska like years after that disaster.


----------



## pinman (Apr 30, 2010)

Last I read they were considering burning it off. Literally lighting the ocean aflame. Scary stuff


----------



## dub8 (Apr 30, 2010)

pinman said:


> Last I read they were considering burning it off. Literally lighting the ocean aflame. Scary stuff


sweet weeine roast


----------



## pinman (Apr 30, 2010)

Now apparently the USAF is equipping c-130's to apply some sort or oil dispersing spray. I really don't see that as being a solution. We are thinning it out to mix into the ocean? Yikes!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Apr 30, 2010)

pinman said:


> Now apparently the USAF is equipping c-130's to apply some sort or oil dispersing spray. I really don't see that as being a solution. We are thinning it out to mix into the ocean? Yikes!




Nothing different than the past.


----------



## Noxx (May 1, 2010)

As they say;

Dilution is the solution to pollution...


----------



## qst42know (May 1, 2010)

Anyone notice the political chant fell silent?

Suddenly no one is chanting "Drill Baby Drill".

None are singing that song anymore. I am certain they are still drilling elsewhere but none of either party want to claim ownership of that one anymore.


----------



## Oz (May 1, 2010)

qst42know said:


> None are singing that song anymore. I am certain they are still drilling elsewhere but none of either party want to claim ownership of that one anymore.



Do not get me wrong, this is a terrible environmental problem. But until consumers refuse to buy petroleum or coal products corporate conglomerates will continue to provide them no matter the economic cost.

Too many lose sight of the fact that they determine what is done in this world by what they choose to buy. If there are no buyers there is no financial incentive to produce it.

I believe in personal responsibility for this reason. If one does not like what they see they should vote with their wallet. It is the strongest vote anyone will ever have. We all have many options to influence how we get the energy that we consume.


----------



## hphoa (May 15, 2010)

I read some where that a product made out of bee's wax would eat crude oil and make it harmless, only problem is it has to be made in zero gravity at a million and a half gallons of fuel to get there.how many trips to make enough at 210,000 gallons a day.probably only get a fine of $ 25,000 because it's natural,don' get caught dumping a quart of refined motor oil down the drain, you will probably never see the light of day again.


----------



## nickvc (May 15, 2010)

Im sure mother nature will sort it out despite our efforts,its going to take time and I feel really sorry for the communities that are going to be affected for years to come but its as Oz states a shared responsibility by anyone who uses the products made from oil including plastics,petrol, aviation fuel and god knows how many more things.To ensure that our standards of life dont go down we take chances with nature continually and at least now we do try to correct some of the damage we do to our environment,consider the state of some of the land that have been used for years in the metals industries its so badly contaminated,no one knew or cared then,that its going to be 10s if not 100s of years before its safe to use again.If you really look around the world we do huge damage including pumping massive volumes of raw sewage into the oceans stripping the rain forests of trees and wiping out all forms of life to get that most important thing MONEY.


----------

